# OT - How to block access to a cable modem?



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

I connect to Cox via a Arris TM402P Cable Modem. Does anyone know of a way to prevent my son getting Internet access by connecting his laptop to the Ethernet port when I am not around? I can block him through my wireless router but that doesn't prevent him from unplugging the router and connecting directly to the cable modem. 

Cox is telling me that there is no way to block a specific MAC address on the cable modem but I find that hard to believe. I suspect I just haven't reached a technician with enough knowledge.

I know this is off topic but I'm hoping someone in this group has some ideas.


----------



## clark17 (Mar 28, 2009)

owlfan12000 said:


> I connect to Cox via a Arris TM402P Cable Modem. Does anyone know of a way to prevent my son getting Internet access by connecting his laptop to the Ethernet port when I am not around? I can block him through my wireless router but that doesn't prevent him from unplugging the router and connecting directly to the cable modem.
> 
> Cox is telling me that there is no way to block a specific MAC address on the cable modem but I find that hard to believe. I suspect I just haven't reached a technician with enough knowledge.
> 
> I know this is off topic but I'm hoping someone in this group has some ideas.


I'm not an expert, but why don't just lock the cable modem with your wireless router in a distribution box or in the locked basement? onder:


----------



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

clark17 said:


> I'm not an expert, but why don't just lock the cable modem with your wireless router in a distribution box or in the locked basement? onder:


That's certainly worth considering if I can't find a software solution.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Or take the power supply, or just talk to him and set up some guidelines for internet use.


----------



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

eugovector said:


> Or take the power supply, or just talk to him and set up some guidelines for internet use.


If only it were that simple. The cable modem also provides our phone service so removing the power supply is not an option. 

He's 19 and dropped out of his senior year in high school twice largely because of a serious online gaming addiction and some significant mental health issues including Aspergers syndrome and OCD so I can't just throw him out of the house at this point. On top of that he is very smart so I have trouble finding ways to stay ahead of him when trying to restrict his access. 

I have found some port security locks online that I may try if I can't find a software solution.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, that is a tough situation.

If you knew what services he uses on-line perhaps you could contact them and have them block access from their end.

Other than that I would suggest physical isolation of the modem. If the room can't be locked when no one is there to supervise, build a lockable box for the modem.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

How about blocking the computer side of things. Password protect his computer, or once again, go with a physical solution of taking the powercord, harddrive, or something similar.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 18, 2010)

There's K9 url filtering (free) that can be setup to block most everything while still allowing access to approved sites. I cant send the url in this reply as I havent posted enough... :dontknow:
Google "K9" and you'll see a link to k9 web filtering

There are other ways to edit the network settings, or edit sites in etc\hosts, but that's quite involved and tedious ;-)

Regards,
Cliff


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is also a program called B-secure Its not free but we use it at home and it can be set up to block all sorts of sites and sends you emails of attempts to access them. Highly recommended.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A locking panel for the location of the cable modem and router seems the best solution. You can then filter the mac address for his machine or limit access through the router to the domains you choose. I think the Cox tech is correct, generally, there is not a way in the modem to do that kind of filtering.


----------



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

I appreciate all of the suggestions. For what it is worth I found a secure patchcord that would allow me to lock my wireless router into the cable modem. Since he can't get the patchcord out he can't connect his computer. http://assets.twacomm.com/assets/pdf/36889.pdf 

Regarding K9 and B-secure - I already use Spector pro with some effectiveness. One problem I have run into is with a program called AceOnline. Once the program is installed it doesn't seem to use a url site to access the game servers so it doesn't show up in the web sites visited. I delete the program and uninstall it but he has found ways to get another copy of it and reinstall it. I suspect K9 and B-secure would have similar limitations. 

Turning the internet on and off using something like K9, B-secure or even an administrator account requires me to have access to the computer. He has been known to hide it or wrestle with me when I try to take it away (did I mention he is bigger and stronger than me). Blocking his MAC address through the router is often easier because I can be at my computer when I do it.

I'm telling you all this in hopes that it will help one of you stay one step ahead of your kid for a little longer. My son has tried almost everything once. I've generally been able to figure out what he has doing and counter it but he is more persistent than I am and occasionally finds some method I haven't thought of.

I'll tell one story that gives some idea of his creativity. One summer when he has about 14 I told him I wanted him to read Tom Clancy's Red Storm Rising, 25 pages a day. When he wasn't doing it I took away his desktop computer by disconnecting all of the peripherals and taking the monitor to another room. He whined and complained for weeks about how unfair it was. One day we had a baseball game rescheduled at the last minute and my wife surprised him at home and hustled him off to the game. When we came home that night I went to turn on my computer and found that the screen didn't look the same. It turns out that he had been carrying his desktop into my office, connecting all of my peripherals to it and then removing it and hooking my stuff back up each day before we came home. Besides the obvious anger at the deception I was more moo that he kept whining about how unfair it was all the time he was doing this.


----------



## 240V (Apr 21, 2008)

Can you change ISPs to one where you have to logon each time?


----------

